# Harmony Hill



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey guys, anyone heading to the Harmony Hill show this sat in lisburn?


----------



## Mr.Mint (Nov 12, 2009)

Fingers crossed I'm heading down in the afternoon... 

I won't have the motor with me though, just going down for a nosey. Apparently there's not a great turnout expected due to the NW being on aswell, but I would expect it'll still do ok.


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

last year was a fantastic weekend like, fingers crossed its as good and not a waste of time


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Hopefully make it down if the weather picks up, you on RMS stand?


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

Was good we day, no ruth i was on the Sho'Werks stand.


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

what is this sho'werks ? seen it on facebook a few times. Never even seen your car david I must be goin blind lol


----------



## david.celica (Sep 21, 2009)

really lol, its been at every show north and south for near 2 years now lol, won show and shine at eddie irvines show in bangor. 

ShoWerks, its a new blog site


----------

